

Show HN: Simple/fun site made specifically for Super Bowl - wesleyzhao
http://aretheychamps.com

======
corin_
Sorry if I sound overly negative, but: Am I missing something, or does this
pretty much only appeal to the HN crowd who can think "well it doesn't
interest me, but nice hacking!" and not to anyone who actually cares about the
NFL?

~~~
ajaymehta
You're not missing anything!

It's just a simple little page, in the vein of isitraining.in and such sites.
We started as the Super Bowl started, and worked while watching. That's all.

------
_pius
Quick tip: increase the line-height on the 2nd page header (e.g. "Are the
steelers the Super Bowl Champs?")

On latest Chrome on OS X, the text looks too cramped.

[http://webdesign.about.com/od/examples/l/bl_css_line_spacing...](http://webdesign.about.com/od/examples/l/bl_css_line_spacing_examples.htm)

~~~
ajaymehta
Thanks so much for the tip! I think we fixed it now...

This is why Hacker News is so cool.

~~~
_pius
no prob, good luck! :)

------
JshWright
Doesn't the NFL pretty tightly regulate the use of the logos?

~~~
ajaymehta
You might be right. Although I'd kinda love a cease-and-desist from the NFL.
Frame it up or something.

------
dshipper
nice well done!

~~~
wesleyzhao
Thanks! Don't forget @ajaymehta helped as well!

